# From local TV station WTVR comes this breaking news for Seniors on SNAP Benefirts



## Editorialist (Feb 19, 2019)

[h=5]BREAKING NEWS[/h]
[h=2]Why some Virginians will receive their March SNAP Benefits early[/h]All Virginians who receive SNAP benefits will receive their March food stamps on Friday, March 1, 2019, regardless of their normal issuance.


----------

